# Measure & Pour Bottles



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I just ordered three of these 32oz measure & pour bottles from eBay. I think they will be great for paring down gallon jugs of things like PGR and NIS - they should be much easier to pour from. The cost worked out to about $4.41 each after I applied the 20% Memorial Day code - thanks j4c11 for the code! :thumbup:

Note: When these bottles arrive, the came with an extra set of regular caps for the measuring side (so you don't have to use the flip-top spout cap shown in this photo).


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Sweet. I could use some of those bottles for sure.

Speaking of nis... What is the mix rate of this stuff? I just started using it and have just been dumping some in. I guess I'm too lazy to read the label. Is there a universal amount to use or do I need to read the label for what I have?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Most products usually specify how much to use. 0.25-0.5% v/v seems like a popular recommendation. That would be like 0.32-0.64oz (or ~2-4 teaspoons) per gallon.

It looks like my jug of NIS recommends 1-2 teaspoons per gallon for most herbicides, 1 tablespoon per gallon for glyphosate, and 1/2 teaspoon per gallon for insecticides and fungicides.

It's kind of a pain to pour from the gallon jug, so I'm often guilty of just giving it a little splash, Emeril Lagasse-style. :lol:








Hoping these measure & pour bottles will help though.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha, I also am guilty of just throwing in a splash on top.

Those bottles look like great options. I ended up buying these 32 Oz HDPE Plastic Bottles when looking to store my NIS and PRG. The option to measure right in the bottle would have definitely been helpful. Right now I pour into a standard clear kitchen measuring cup. I am happy with the bottles I purchased though in case someone wants an option without the ability to measure.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good find. Those look nice too.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I got tired of squeezing one ounce at a time and stole some measuring cups from the kitchen. To this day I'm still hearing about it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I got tired of squeezing one ounce at a time and stole some measuring cups from the kitchen. To this day I'm still hearing about it.


Good point. These type of bottles are available with different size measuring compartments. My PGR apps are usually only around 2 ounces, so the ones I ordered will work well for that - same for NIS. I also keep a measuring cup handy for products that require more concentrate. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I just put down 15 oz of PGR. Glad I bought the gallon jug.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I agree that pouring out of a gallon jug(or larger, like 2.5 gallons of MSMA) is a pain. I usually keep in on the ground and tilt the jug mouth down towards my measuring device until I get a pour, until the jug gets light enough to handle. I use these:









ETA: not stolen from the kitchen, but purpose purchased from my local dollar store.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Alan said:


> ETA: not stolen from the kitchen, but purpose purchased from my local dollar store.


Exactly where I purchased mine, along with a few funnels. When they wear out from all the chemicals I will splurge and get a few more :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

After doing some Googling and research I decide to go with some different bottles from US Plastics.

I have bought from them before when I was buying my tank for my Franken Sprayer and decided to give them a look as I knew they had a wide range bottles to choose from. Their prices are pretty good on most things but the shipping is a little high but it comes out to a good deal in the end. It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> After doing some Googling and research I decide to go with some different bottles from US Plastics.
> 
> I have bought from them before when I was buying my tank for my Franken Sprayer and decided to give them a look as I knew they had a wide range bottles to choose from. Their prices are pretty good on most things but the shipping is a little high but it comes out to a good deal in the end. It's definitely worth checking out.


Which size did you go with? (your link went to their top menu)


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > After doing some Googling and research I decide to go with some different bottles from US Plastics.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 32 oz. Honey Bear of course!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I actually went with these for my Talstar P and NIS

32 oz Bowtie Bottle








32 oz Cone Top Bottle









I went with different kind of bottles for each product so I could tell them apart easier. I also didn't need the measuring device built in since I like to pour them into a measuring cup/spoons before applying.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I actually went with these for my Talstar P and NIS
> 
> 32 oz Bowtie Bottle
> 
> ...


Even though they are different shapes. You're getting into your elder years so take a Sharpie and write the name of them and the application rate for quick reference. :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not much of a sharpie fan but I plan on printing the labels out and affixing them to the bottle to keep it looking all nice. My OCD at it again.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's a picture of my stuff after I transferred them to the smaller bottles.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like something you would buy off the shelf. Great job MQ


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Looks like something you would buy off the shelf. Great job MQ


Thanks! Something to keep in mind when transferring chemicals to new bottles is to make sure that if the original product came in an opaque bottle that you put it in another opaque bottle as the sunlight may degrade the product over time.


----------

